# Arteflame insert for Weber Kettle



## garvinque (Feb 13, 2017)




----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 13, 2017)

We don't allow YouTube links on here so I embeded the video in your post.

It looks cool, but not sure I would use it much.

Did you buy one?

Al


----------



## garvinque (Feb 13, 2017)

Sorry about the Youtube thing, and no I didn't get one yet just thought people would be interested in it. The outer edges are a griddle and the center grill.


----------

